
Ask HN: Will there be an easy/safe way to replace Python 2 with Python 3? - FerretFred
With Python 2&#x27;s End of Life scheduled for 2020, I&#x27;m curious to know whether there will be a recommended way to remove Python 2.x from my systems? With my Onion Omega 2P I can simply uninstall 2 and install 3. On my Linux boxes I&#x27;m not so sure. Anyone got any definitive go-to&#x27;s that I can consult?
======
tedshroyer
I haven't done any research on this, but off the top of my head I would expect
the distro upgrade process to handle this and I wouldn't remove python2
manually.

~~~
FerretFred
I would hope the same, and I definitely don't want to remove Python2 manually!

